# Anyone feed horse meat?



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a new source, it's a business that supplies zoos and such. I plan to get my beef from them...but they also sell horse meat. I assume it would be a red meat, but...it's HORSE lol. Not sure how I feel about feeding that, so I thought I would see if anyone else feeds it to their dogs. Any thoughts?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I've never heard of feeding dogs horse meat. I love horses and I wouldn't be comfortable with that.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

I have horses and love them as much as my dogs, I wouldn't feed dog and I wouldn't feed or eat horse meat! The thought of it 
makes me sick!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I don't, but don't have an issue with it. Judy check the supplier and find out where the meat comes from. I would at least require it be slaughtered in the US. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmmmmm....... Not a huge horse fan, but I still find it creepy.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

At one time horsemeat was _very_ common in cat and dog food. Even into the 70's, it was still being used. If you're comfortable with the source, it certainly wouldn't hurt to feed a dog horsemeat. I mean, people still eat it.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I personally wouldn't, unless those horses were specifically raised for the meat industry. Horses that had a previous life in a barn, whatever their purposes may be, could have been exposed to drugs and pharms (e.g. bute that is quite commonly used) that are not safe for human consumption. My rule of thumb is, if I would not eat it, I do not feed it to my animals. 

If it is a business that is supplying to zoos, rehab centers, etc, I would be a little hesitant because they look for cheap sources of meat in order to keep running costs low. You could ask for more information, of course, and trust that they are honest about it. I may be way off course here, but it is not implausible that the meat comes from auctioned horses who were - sadly - treated like commodity who no longer served a purpose for Man alive. 

I am an avid rider, and couldn't consume horse meat but if you can purchase safe meat from a reputable source, it is a very healthy 'exotic' protein for your dog. I have also interned at a zoo as well as at a wildlife rehab center, and have little knowledge about the meat deliveries when I was a food prepper for zoo and center's residents. Hence, my advice to be sure where the meat comes from. 

Let me know what comes of it. Good luck.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Historically, there has always been a tradition of feeding horsemeat to dogs, up until quite recently. I remember seeing canned horsemeat for dogs in the grocery stores, back in the 70s/80s. I don't have an issue with it. The only thing I would worry about is what kind of drugs the animals may have been given, as horses are not generally treated like livestock intended for consumption and may have been given medications not approved for animals intended for food.

I love horses as much as I love dogs and cats, but horses are a large animal that bears a lot of meat. It seems a shame to waste it. Lions and tigers in zoos need to eat, and so do dogs, for that matter. It's part of the circle of life. 

As far as I'm concerned, we're all (including humans) made of meat that can feed other critters, and I've always said that when I die, I'd like to be thrown onto the savannah for the scavengers to eat, rather than being pumped full of formaldehyde and sealed in an airtight coffin. Yuck. When I'm done with my body, I don't need it anymore and I don't believe there's any sanctity in a lifeless shell. It should go to good use and be recycled into the food chain, so that even in death my body can be useful in sustaining life.

I would guess that horses would feel the same way, if they could have any concept of their own mortality.


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

Interesting points about the meds and such a horse may have been exposed to. I think I'll skip it. This company comes well recommended from other raw feeders in my state (that's how I found it), but everyone talks about their beef.

As for feeding horse...I'm not a horse person because I am terribly allergic to them. I AM a bunny person, and have had pet geese, chickens, pigs, ducks, and a Dexter cow. But I am willing to feed all those things...so...theoretically, horse should fit in those lines, right? (That's what my brain says, but my heart/gross factor kinda says ick.)

But, the points about what the horses may have been exposed to is very valid, so I think I'll just stick with the beef


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I was quite curious if you would contact the company, and get a reply. Hehehe!

I know many EU countries raise horse as livestock, and I accept that as part of their culinary culture. But here in the US, I can't imagine that being the case and so it is suspect that the horse meat would most likely be from auctions, etc. The horses raised for meat are actually specific breeds (mostly draft) and as far as I know, are not common here in the US. 

I always like hearing about the different kinds of animal protein people are able to source out, and yours definitely caught my attention!


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

I will ask the company, just for curiosity's sake LOL. They've actually been fantastic with my questions so far.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh, don't trouble yourself if it is on my account! I have to remember to check back here for your update. I took a long hiatus (several years) from this forum, and this is my first time back in a long while so it may slip my mind.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Off topic ...

Freestep - it's not a place for feeding animals (unless you count the bugs) but the Body Farm is always looking for donations!!

UT Knoxville | Forensic Anthropology Center

And another suggestion - SAR teams are always looking for human flesh to use for training their cadaver dogs!


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

IMO - In the US horses are not raised for consumption they are raised to be pets. I know in some countries they are raised as livestock and can be consumed. I would personally never eat it (infact I no longer eat Burger King b/c they serve horse meat in other countries) 

Horses are given so many things from vaccinations to medications and the ones coming from the US into Mexico / Canada were not intended for consumption so they all have probably been exposed to the vaccinations and medications that make the meat unsuitable for consumption. The US just recently started allowing horse slaughter again within US boundaries, there are debates on this but the amount of cruelty that is done to these horses between where they are sold at auction and arrive at the destination in Canada / Mexico makes me only think that it is a necessary evil. 

Go to you tube and search for horse slaughter to see what really happens horses injured, sick, starved, trampled. Now I am not on either side of the fence in this debate over horse slaughter because if they are raised for consumption I am all for it but most horses were someones pet, family member, work horse, or athletes that did not perform.


----------

